# Windows 10 for free



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Windows 10 for free
Have got a little like flag on my computer what says windows ten for free is it some thing windows are doing or is it a scam


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Its genuine mate

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/windows-10-upgrade


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

It's a thing Windows are doing for Windows 7 Service Pack 1 and all Windows 8 customers. The 'Windows' logo at the bottom of the screen is to registered that when it becomes available your computer will automatically update to the new software with only one click to confirm you wish to import all files, etc... from the current configuration.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

it's genuine Chris, mine should be ready sometime after 01/08/15 to download.

Kev


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks seems nice of them never got on with this windows 8 i have


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

They have to give it away to try and encourage uptake - their share is so splintered between XP, vista, 7 and 8 that it's become difficult to program for so many different OSes. 
Most Linux is completely free, and OS X upgrades have been free for the last few years, so they gained market share from Windows.

So yes, it's genuine :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

chrisc said:


> Thanks seems nice of them never got on with this windows 8 i have


It's in part because Windows 7 is no longer supported and that Windows 8 was such a big let down for many people and they want/need to regain some of their lost market.


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Yeah I hate Windows 8 too, was going to put Windows 7 on but i'm going to wait for Win10 to see if its an improvement.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I think our laptop still has vista, would this work?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> I think our laptop still has vista, would this work?


Same here. And I hate vista aswell as 8.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Sicskate said:


> I think our laptop still has vista, would this work?


Not 100% but I don't think there's an option to buy it, I think it is just being given away as a free download - if it's possible to go straight from vista then you should get a little icon appear in the near future - they may focus on 7 and 8 users first though, so it may not be straight away if at all


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

They are focussing on releasing Win 10 to the people who tested the Beta versions in the Windows Insider program first, so it may be a week or three beyond July 29 before the public at large get windows 10.

As far as I am aware, XP and Vista users have to pay for Windows 10 ... and it means a clean install. There is no in-place upgrade for XP or Vista users.

From my experience of the beta program, the released version will be very good; it is like Windows 8, but has the start menu and desktop from Windows 7 integrated, so you don't feel like you are switching between two unhappy operating systems, as was the case with Win 8.1

Windows 10 mobile should be good also, as it is a slimmed down version of the Windows 10 desktop version, so you will be able to use the same apps. The Beta looks promising and has smoothly absorbed and unified with the current Windows Mobile O/S.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought I`d read it was only free for a certain period


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I thought I`d read it was only free for a certain period


You have up to a year to install the free d/load iirc.



GleemSpray said:


> .......
> 
> From my experience of the beta program, the released version will be very good; it is like Windows 8, but has the start menu and desktop from Windows 7 integrated, so you don't feel like you are switching between two unhappy operating systems, as was the case with Win 8.1.......


Are you aware of any problems with peripherals drivers not being available in Win10?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

If I change my hard disk before it rives can I upload it still?


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> You have up to a year to install the free d/load iirc.
> 
> Are you aware of any problems with peripherals drivers not being available in Win10?


 I had no problems with a couple of builds of Win 10. I did read of some hardware not being automatically detected, but as far as I know, that has been resolved - I do know that MS have thrown a lot of resources at making sure that all the common drivers are available at launch. They are clearly putting a lot of money and resources into making sure this is a success straight off the bat.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

sm81 said:


> If I change my hard disk before it rives can I upload it still?


 You should be able to. The "Get Windows 10" that has appeared on systems is just installed as part of Windows Update, so if you put a new disk in, get the build validated, then run Windows Update it should appear again.

So long as it is an activated copy of Windows 7, 8 or 8.1 you will be able to download your free copy of Windows 10.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Just taken me 20 hours to download windows 10. Its brought my 4 year old dell laptop back to life, cant believe how slow it was before the upgrade.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Windows 10 has evolved quite a lot in the 18 months or so since the first test builds were released. The retail published version is fairly light on system resources and quick in operation. The memory management works well on older devices like laptops with limited memory.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

When I first got it on my laptop (was running windows 7 before) it had lots of issues. Kept restarting and doing weird things. I eventually found out that system restore was also off. 

So, Ive turned system restore on just in case but touch wood, in the past 3 months its been awesome, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Windows 10 phone also, and that runs fantastically well.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

I haven't d/loaded it to my laptop yet, and it won't install on the desktop because it says my installed graphics card isn't compatible [or, isn't up to the job  ].

Can't see me lashing out for a replacement [probably expensive :wall:] just to keep MS happy.......:devil:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Just the other week I finally got an update that makes the touchpad work fully on my laptop. That was a long wait.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

bradleymarky said:


> Just taken me 20 hours to download windows 10. Its brought my 4 year old dell laptop back to life, cant believe how slow it was before the upgrade.


Thanks just encouraged me to do that, my lap top is also 4 years old and worried it would be slower on upgrade


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> Just taken me 20 hours to download windows 10. Its brought my 4 year old dell laptop back to life, cant believe how slow it was before the upgrade.


20hours? Your bit of string must be really wet


----------

